# Another article about sperm donation in daily mail



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1289042/Caroline-fathered-sperm-donor--does-bitterly-resent-stranger-gave-life.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

I just came across this and sadly as usual the daily mail presents a one sided article damning those who create their families using donor sperm and artificial reproduction.....however, the comments below make interesting reading as they are not all condemning of fertility treatment which makes a nice change!

pinkcat x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

HI pinkcat - I also saw the article and we had a chat about it on the NOA thread on the MF boards - I thought it was interesting as you are totally right, it was very one sided, but I thought it was very telling that the women they spoke to had all been conceived in the 80s, and told late, and in some circumstances in a really terrible way, and all the women were struggling psychologically with the identity crisis that comes with late telling and the feeling of not knowing who you are and ofbeing lied to by your parents for years and years. It for me supported why the HFEA brought in the open donor policy and also the research from Cambridge about telling early - I thought it was a good wake up call for anyone worrying about not telling, as keeping secrets and then them coming out later through accidential disclosure may end up with your child feeling like those women which is terrible......and made me more sure than ever that we will not keep secrets and tell the child.

having said that am not condoming the daily mail in any way whose journalism is appalling and sensationalist and one sided!!!!!

xx


----------

